# Kit to convert loader bucket to quick attach



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Is anyone aware of a supplier who sells kits to convert a conventionally attached bucket to a quick attach? A google search doesn't come back with anything much, but my brother says they exist...somewhere.

Note that I already have the hardware to change out the attachment to the loader arms from conventional to quick attach. I either need to buy a quick attach bucket or find a kit to convert my existing one. FYI: It's an LA723 loader on a Kubota tractor.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I expect you'll have to buy it from Kubota, most loader manufacturers sell the parts to convert any bucket to match with their version of quick attach and there are several different (incompatible) versions.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Go to your Kobota dealer. He will have what you want or you can buy it off the Internet and hope it will attach to your loader.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The adapter plate to convert the bucket to the fast attach skidsteer design sells for $100 for a heavy duty version. All of the plates are now standardized so you should not have a fit up problem. I can get you the source for the plate if you can weld it to your bucket. Here you go
http://www.loflinfabrication.com/about.html

ask for Mark 

They do not sell to the public all that much. Just tell Mark your needs and he will accommodate you IMO


----------



## seymojo536 (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is an excellent place to get help.
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums
If you do a search on qa plate, there are a bunch of guys on there with good ideas.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the responses and the links.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

ATI Corporation

http://www.preseeder.com/attachments/


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We bought an aftermarket Frey QA plate and the wedges for our Ford loader. Bought a second one and rewelded the pin positions for our NH skidsteer. It was originally off a Deere loader........... although Deere didn't use Frey that I know of. If I were doing it again I'd get one that is Bobtach compatible, even if it is a bit fussier than the Frey hook and wedge system. There's just more readily made attachaments for the Bobtach (Bobcat) plates. I'd be tempted to keep a Kubota factory original though I guess it would depend on what else you want to add on to the loader because most rental stuff won't be Kubota pattern. (post augers or cement mixers etc.)


----------

